# Runaway Nerite



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Whilst throwing in the purigen in the HOB today to clear my tank from tannins, I noticed a spiral looking thing on my white shelf, that bore an uncanny resemblance to my... nerite!
well, duh. it was my one and only nerite, who escaped the rimless widow side tank. or I may have yanked him out accidentally when I pulled the filter out.

hmm :/
he's all dry, and I presumed he was dead.
never the less, I dropped him in Kuro's tank, (which has a rim overhang) 
and not so surprisingly, he came back to life. 

The shrimps all mustve smelt something fishy and came to see if anything was edible.








After a while he flipped himself over and went on his own merry way...








Kuro ofcourse is wondering why I'd introduced yet another abominable creature in his territory...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad he is okay love the tank see you use semi-aquatic plants too.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

semi aquatic? i had some in my HOB


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I meant in the third pics background you see a plant with itsa roots in water and stem above.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I meant in the third pics background you see a plant with itsa roots in water and stem above.


oh lol, that's a floater. it's an amazon frogbit. I guess you could call it semi aquatic, if the top surface of the leaves get trapped under water it will rot. but it does need the water under the leaves to survive.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Glad its okay! lol
I haven't had any escapees yet. But they're neat little things.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Laki said:


> Glad its okay! lol
> I haven't had any escapees yet. But they're neat little things.


im glad too  already lost one before on the way home D:


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Hahahhaha! Nerites are so funny. I'm happy he is still alive. I really want to give a nerite another try. I just might not get it this time from Petco.  

I love your tanks dude!!!! They are so awesome! I just received my plants yesterday *through the mail* and was so disappointed because three plants were all brown and almost dead! I waited over a week to get them and now deadish looking. *sigh* Where do you get your plants from btw?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I get them through LFS and some local aquarists  people are generous hee and often give plants away ^___^

I would offer to ship you some plants.... but I doubt it will come anywhere close to filling up your tank 

what plants did you get?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

That happened to one of mine. It had been several days since I had seen it so I just threw him away 

I have 2 left in separate tanks, gonna try and breed them soon


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> That happened to one of mine. It had been several days since I had seen it so I just threw him away
> 
> I have 2 left in separate tanks, gonna try and breed them soon


how do you differentiate genders? :O


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I get them through LFS and some local aquarists  people are generous hee and often give plants away ^___^
> 
> I would offer to ship you some plants.... but I doubt it will come anywhere close to filling up your tank
> 
> what plants did you get?


That's great! I need to find some fellow Chicagoans who want to give me plants. :-D

I have a 10 gal and am doing a plant cycle so I need a lot of plants. 

The plants I bought are Anubias, Anacharis, Amazon Sword, Corkscrew Vallisneria and Aponogeton Crispus. The Anacharis arrived okay looking but the Corkscrew V and Aponogeton C arrived dead. The Swords are great and the Anubias is good too. I want to get java moss and was thinking about hornwort as well.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I had the same thing happen to me several months ago.. I came home after a long weekend and found my nerite had found his way out of my mini bow and was on my dresser.. he looked dry, but I was feeling luck so dropped him in a cup of tank water.. and he came back! Crazy little snails, he never did it again and I now have a cover over that hole.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yup, never throw your nerites away! they have a trap door that keeps moisture in!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't have any algae. No nerites for me.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I guess I could try some in the goldfish tank at work but I think the Goldie's would try to eat the nerites!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't either, I throw in zucchini for him!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nerites dot breed in fresh water but glad you have amazon frogbit I would have them but they prefer ventalated tanks.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

aokashi said:


> how do you differentiate genders? :O


I don't know, I just plan to put them together in a breeder box and see what happens :lol: They breed in fresh water but then you have to put the eggs into brackish water to hatch.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I don't know, I just plan to put them together in a breeder box and see what happens :lol: They breed in fresh water but then you have to put the eggs into brackish water to hatch.


lol
dont you need a female and a male?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You need a male and female to breed nerites. 
Also, the trapdoor falls off when they die. I found this out today when I found Gammon dead. It's hard, like extra shell. When that's gone, the snail is gone lol.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

aokashi said:


> lol
> dont you need a female and a male?


that's how I will find out, by putting them together! I had 2 in a tank, the one that committed suicide was of the opposite sex and they did the deed, I saw them. I didn't understand what I was actually seeing until I saw all the sesame seed looking eggs on the silk plants. Since I don't know what my third snail was and since I don't know who died, the boy or the girl, I will just see what happens in the breeder box. ;-)


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, if you get any babies, let us know!! I would love a couple!!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

LOL I like the picture of your betta staring at it. :lol:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

rosy delta said:


> Well, if you get any babies, let us know!! I would love a couple!!


I will definitely be selling them if I get a ton.


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------

